# FLIPPINOUT: LGD's dealings with this man



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

As some of you have seen the thread "LGD knuckle grip" you know that I shoot in an "unconventional" style. I made a natural and banded it in a manner that forced me to discover "my method" of shooting.

It was to me a blessing and a curse. The blessing was I found a fun way to shoot that was unique to me, the curse was it eliminated my options if I was to purchase a high quality slingshot. So I searched this forum and came across Nathan's aka FLippinOUT for sale thread. His shooters looked nice, and even though they didn't meet the criteria of my personal shooting preference, it was enough to give me a reason to ask if he would do a special custom slingshot that would put him out of bounds to what he normally does. He took me up on the challenge to make an "one off", that fit what I dreamed I needed.

Since this is a seller's review I will mostly talk about my correspondence with him.

1) He displayed his eagerness to achieve my goal.
2) Kept the communication through out the entire process.
3) Interpreted my descriptions, pictures, and preferences with no flaws.

4) even though this wasn't a type of slingshot he would use, he catered it to my needs

5) His process on the steps from start to finish in dealing with me as a customer was not only professional, but showed his love of the craft of making slingshots.

Now I don't have the slingshot in hand currently, since it was shipped to my family in the states, I am heading there to visit, and I wanted to meet my baby when I arrive. I will create a slingshot review thread after I put it to use.

I can only share one pic, since it was one that Nathan took, and already displayed to the public... more will come that will show how it really does cater to my grip style in the future

Thank you Nate for exceeding my expectations

and thank you all for your time in reading my review.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

LGD,, very good review another masterpiece of Nathan's


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You Bet!!! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks LGD. I really enjoyed creating something new and unique for you. The challenge was a fresh breeze through my workshop. I would be glad to create whatever you can dream up!! I really appreciate you taking the chance to see what I can do with a bit of wood and a few pictures.

Nathan


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great review!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the comments on my review, I normally do them via video so I don't have to go back and edit my typos and misspellings







.

Nathan,, you will be hearing from me in the near future.

LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats so sweet it hurts. Good luck Duck, nice work Nathan.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flippinouts stuff is incredible. I love it.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Nathan is unbelievable to work with. My experience with him was the same as above.
Nathan is in a CLASS of his own!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words all. I have been on the other end of poor customer service and it sucks. I make sure that the people side of my business is just as well thought out and finished as my slingshots. Besides, we are a small group of enthusiasts that chat like ladies at a quilting bee







It just wouldn't do to have an inconsiderate jerk try to make your newest favorite toy- at least not for me.

Thanks again,
Nathan


----------

